# machine that places hang tags on shirts?



## red1 (Oct 7, 2009)

looking for a company that provides a machine that can place hang tags on t-shirts at a faster pace than using an attach-it gun..

I know they are out there but i can't seem to find a manufacturer to get a price..


----------



## bgcsewing (Aug 13, 2010)

We have several Brother tagging/ticketing machines available. (Model F800AL/F500B). We used them in our sewing operation when we made apparel. They replaced ticketing guns for us and paid for themselves very quickly.

I will send a private message with my personal e-mail. If anyone else is interested in a machine like this, please contact me and I will provide more information.

-Alan
BGC Sewn Products
bgcsewing@gmail.com
917-279-3123


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I am also looking for an automatic tagging machine (not a hand gun) any suggestions ?


----------



## bgcsewing (Aug 13, 2010)

We still have a few of the used Brother machines. I wouldn't know where to find them new. There's not the same demand for them in the US that there was at one time.

-Alan
[email protected]


----------

